# Tear Down Of Droid Razr



## ardeleon09 (Aug 13, 2011)

Came across this thought most of yall would be interested in this.

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Motorola-Droid-RAZR-Teardown/7048/1


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

There you go a battery pull lol


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

hahhaha. The title of this thread was wired. And holy god when you take it apart basicly there is just 6 or 7 main pieces. God you gotta love thin phones.


----------



## ardeleon09 (Aug 13, 2011)

Even though it's not easily removable for a battery pull it's not impossible. With that being said I'm sure replacement batteries aren't going to be a problem. Seeing this alleviates some uneasiness for my next potential phone.

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------

